# Canning Deer Meat



## predator14

i've heard alot of people talk about canning wild game and things but can't find anything out on the net i was wondering if anyone might know a way how something?


----------



## FairwayCAL

I found these three versions of the same recipe in old church cookbooks I bought at an estate auction. The instructions for all three are the same just what you add before pressure cooking is different.

1. Clean & cut venison into bite size pieces (trying to rid the meat of silver skin and tallow.)

2. Place venison bites into clean pint jars, ( i use wide mouth ones, easier to fork the meat out )

3. Add 2 teaspoons of beef fat (from a steak) or bacon fat or real salted butter.

4. a) one bullion cube or equivallent of it.

or

b) one table spoon ketchup.

or

c) one table spoon favorite BBQ sauce

5. I sometimes add tabasco or worchestshire to put a little different spin to any of the above too...

6. Pressure cook for 20-25 minutes at 15lbs.

7. Store on the shelf in a dark cool pantry, (I usually try to eat it up in a years time, but usually only lasts through the ice fishing season.)

Great on crackers or in hotdishes!


----------

